# Fastenal Expensive ?



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Droped by the local Fastenal today bought 8 Fastenal Unistrut corners 4 hole type 25 1/2 x 13 x 11/2 bolts and 25 1/2 spring nuts . Cost $130. I find that expensive . I thought it should be $60 or there abouts. but it has been over a year sence I bought a similar order.

LC


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I've found Fastenal to be like electrical supply houses. Walk in and buy and get screwed. Call and get pricing and it's a lot more reasonable.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Fastenal is handy when you need something special and can't wait, like 2"x6" stainless bolts or the like, but their prices on regular stuff is terrible. I priced some 3/8" threaded rod a couple years ago and it was 5x what the plumbing supply place down the street was asking.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I know not to buy common tools from there and they are slighty on their brand of strut but I was in a hurry today and I did not want to take a chance on the electrical supply house not having what I wanted.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I never pay the first price they toss at you. No matter what supplier. I always ask for a better price. Just today I received an invoice for some ballasts and was charged $25.50 each. I told them they had to do better than that. Ended up paying $19.25 each. Saved me over $30. I'm a 3 man shop so I really have no bargaining leverage, but if you don't ask you'll never know.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Their prices are way out of line.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

I hate Fastenal. I tried to use them for a couple of years because they were literally right across the street but their prices were unbearable. One morning I attempted to pick up (50) 1/4X4" Toggle bolts and the dumbass working there rang them up at $77. I buy them at the supply house for $22/50. Another time they gouged me on 3M fire caulk for twice the going rate. I honestly don't know who shops there.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We get awesome pricing from them. I have a hard time spending over $100 unless. I'm buying drill bits and taps


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a couple hardware accounts around town and fastenal is not shy about letting me know they will match or beat anyone on any price. Helps that the territory manager has been my friend since grade school but im pretty sure they hold that promise for anyone


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

My biggest beef with them is their billing system. They send you invoices then send you a bill with the separate invoices etc. I'm used to just one bill a month from my regular supplier with all the invoice numbers on the bill. You gotta watch their prices. The main thing I buy from them is crimp connectors.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

wendon said:


> My biggest beef with them is their billing system. They send you invoices then send you a bill with the separate invoices etc. I'm used to just one bill a month from my regular supplier with all the invoice numbers on the bill. You gotta watch their prices. The main thing I buy from them is crimp connectors.


That's how all my suppliers are doing, confused me at first.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Graingers is another one with crazy prices. Good place for replacement motors and stuff like that though.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

mnelectrician said:


> Graingers is another one with crazy prices. Good place for replacement motors and stuff like that though.


AMEN, they really can be crazy.

But, believe it or not, sometimes if you ask you can get them to lower their price, but not by much.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

hardworkingstiff said:


> AMEN, they really can be crazy.
> 
> But, believe it or not, sometimes if you ask you can get them to lower their price, but not by much.


I agree.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

The key is to OPEN AN ACCOUNT.

When you open the account, the sales rep will set up your discount schedule. If you have a contracting business, you will get serious discounts from their 'list' prices for trade-related items. 

For example ... my electrical supply house regularly beats Home Depot, and Grainger's prices to me for electrical stuff are comparable. 

Fastenal has its' market. Their typical customer needs a LOT of sales support, and the customer wants cadillac service. Those demands are reflected in the pricing.

Step away from your core business, and you'll easily pay triple what you should.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

Amish Electrician said:


> The key is to OPEN AN ACCOUNT.
> 
> When you open the account, the sales rep will set up your discount schedule. If you have a contracting business, you will get serious discounts from their 'list' prices for trade-related items.
> 
> ...


The company I worked for had a net 30 account since 1994. I had an outside salesman call on me a time or two but they never got close on pricing. They once told me they could "smoke" my electrical supply pricing on machine screws, strut and related fittings. They weren't even close to the non-negotiated pricing I got over the counter from my electrical suppliers. Maybe Fastenal is good up north but they suck here IMO.


----------



## mk2munky (Oct 31, 2012)

You have to have an account with them and buy from them often in order to receive discounts. I worked at one for a short while and the two sales guys would hardly acknowledge some Joe off the street who wanted to buy a few bolts.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Cost me $78 today for two 1/2" Monday bits, and one unibit. I only use them when I have to.


----------

